# 824 chute wanders around. How to tighten.



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

The chute on my 824 has since I got it always loved to wander one way or another. I've tightened the two bolts that support it out on that Black plastic disc but it doesn't seem to do anything much. I've wrapped a bungee cord around it and it makes it manageable but I'd still like to fix it better if I can. Has anybody come up with any mods or better ways of fixing that chute so it stays mostly foot and I don't have to try to invent something:smiley-shocked033:


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

driz said:


> The chute on my 824 has since I got it always loved to wander one way or another. I've tightened the two bolts that support it out on that Black plastic disc but it doesn't seem to do anything much. I've wrapped a bungee cord around it and it makes it manageable but I'd still like to fix it better if I can. Has anybody come up with any mods or better ways of fixing that chute so it stays mostly foot and I don't have to try to invent something:smiley-shocked033:


Check out this youtube. At about 1:31 you'll see him fastening the bolt to the tension spring on the underside of the chute gear.Tighten up the spring tension nut till you achieve proper chute function without it walking. The two screws mentioned above only secures the gear cover and not gear function




.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I've tightened it enough long ago . It either wanders or binds so I'm betting that chute gear was toast before I got it 3 years back. It was in super nice shape but the auger bushing was wallowedg out so I know it got plenty a use before I went through and fixed it all up. I never did pay any attention to that chute gear I guess cause it's hidden away under there under that plastic cover. It'll be getting some attention today . Thanks.


----------

